# ATI Radeon HD 5570



## Skiz20 (19. Mai 2011)

Hey leute,

habe mir ein letztens ein neues pc spie gekauft battlefield bad company 2 so wollte es dann speieln doch es war sehr schlechte grafik und performance!!! Ich hatte eine Nvidia GeForce 9500 Gt, so die reichte anscheind nihct aus also habe ich mir eine neues netzteil und eine neue grafikkarte gekauft ATI Radeon HD 5570!!!

So jetzt ist das ärgerliche das die grafik jetzt noch schlechte ist wie gehts das?? Habe ich was falsch gemacht??? Muss ich irgendwie was beachten???


Grüße Skiz


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Mai 2011)

Eine HD5570 spielt etwa in der gleichen Liga wie die 9500 GT, das heißt du hast dadurch nur wenig gewonnen, auch ein neues Netzteil hättest du dafür vermutlich gar nicht zwinged benötigt, falls es noch nicht lange her ist, würde ich die Karte wieder zurück zum Händler tragen damit du dein Geld wieder bekommst.
Was du machen kannst, ist eine wirklich besser Karte zu kaufen.


----------



## Skiz20 (19. Mai 2011)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas der im laden meinte die reicht und sei wohl besser!!!! Naja hatte vorher ein netzteil mit nur 300 watt und habe gesehen das selbst die geforce 350 brauche deshalb behalte ich das neue netzteil drin udn stecke mal wieder meine geforce rein mal sehen!!!

Ey so verarschen die einen, will doch nur dieses doofe spiel zocken!!!

Hatte die karten eigentlich auch bei computerbase verglichen udn da stand die ati soll besser sein!!!


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Mai 2011)

Naja, ein bisschen besser und moderner ist sie auf jeden Fall, aber gerade bei solchen Spielen ist der Leistungsunterschied wohl doch eher gering. Battlefield oder jedes andere moderne Spiel dürfte damit aber eher zur Qual werden, selbst wenn du mit niedrigen Einstellungen spielst. Sag dem Verkäufer doch, du würdest die Karte gerne gegen was stärkeres umtauschen, dafür musst du natürlich ein paar € drauflegen, aber die 5570 hat bestimmt nicht mehr als 50€ gekostet.

Wie gesagt, die Karte ist natürlich etwas besser, aber nicht die Welt. Bei einer vernünftigen Auflösung wirst du über niedrige Einstellungen im Spiel nicht hinauskommen, aber du sagst ja du bist nicht zufrieden. Falls noch nicht gemacht, die aktuellen Treiber installieren, bringt vielleicht ein paar Frames.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2011)

also, eine AMD 5770 wäre da passend - die reicht gut aus für BF BC2 und kostet im Onlinehandel um die 90€. Die ist um ein vielfaches besser als Deine alte 9500GT. Was für ein Netzeil hast Du denn da jetzt gekauft?


----------



## usopia (19. Mai 2011)

Die HD 5570 ist schon schneller als eine 9500 GT:
www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2010/test-ati-radeon-hd-5570/12/#abschnitt_performancerating 

...nur ändert das nichts daran, daß beide Karten für BC2 zu langsam sind. Deswegen bringt es auch nichts, jetzt wieder die 9500 GT einzubauen, ganz im Gegenteil.
Das einzige, was du noch machen kannst, außer die Karte zurückzugeben, wäre halt an den Einstellungen im Spiel rumzustellen. Also alles auf minimum und dann nochmal testen ob es einigermaßen ruckelfrei läuft. Oder hast du das schon versucht?

Und daß dir der Verkäufer erzählt hat, die Karte wäre ok für BC2, grenzt mal wieder an eine Frechheit. Oder der hat  wirklich keine Ahnung, dann ist es ein Armutszeugnis.

Falls du wieder mal was kaufen möchtest für deinen PC, _vorher_ einfach hier im Forum nachfragen.


----------



## MegaVale (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Ich besitze den Medion Akoya X8304 D in dem angäblich eine Ati Readon HD 5570 verbaut sein sollte.
Mir ist nun aufgefallen das dort eine ganz andere Graka dirn ist nämlich eine Medion Readon HD 5570 Pegatron.
Jetzt meine Frage:
Mein Rechner hat ein 400W Netzteil.
Gibt es eine bessere Graka mit gleichem Stromverbrauch wie die Medion Readon HD 5570 Pegatron ?

Es ist wirklich eine Qual mit dieser Karte irgendetwas zu zocken.
z.B StarCraft 2 (stockt  schon auf  mittlerer Einstellung )


Wäre echt nett wenn sich jemmand melden würde   

Gruß Valentino


----------



## usopia (14. Juni 2011)

klar, es gibt bessere Karten als deine, für die dein Netzteil noch reichen sollte. Aber vorher wäre noch gut zu wissen:
1. was du investieren willst / kannst,
2. welche Auflösung (Monitor) du spielst und
3. welche Spiele laufen sollten, also was du so zockst.

Gut wäre außerdem, wenn du den PC mal aufmachen könntest und die Ampere-Werte des Netzteils auf 12 Volt und 3,3 Volt mitteilen könntest. Die stehen direkt auf der Seite vom NT. Die genaue Bezeichnung des NTs würde notfalls auch gehen.

Sowie ich das einschätze, kommen für dich aber die "üblichen Verdächtigen" in Frage: also entweder eine ATI HD 5770 oder eine Nvidia GTX 460/1GB. Je nachdem was du ausgeben kannst und viel stärkere Karten macht dein NT nicht mehr mit.

Achso, die 5570 werden alle von ATI hergestellt, ob da jetzt Medion draufsteht oder ne andere Firma ist recht egal, die Leistung ist i.d.R. die Gleiche.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2011)

Also, eine 5770 wäre schon deutlich besser, kriegst Du für ca. 90€: http://geizhals.at/deutschland...   ABER: in Sachen Verbrauch ist die im Vergleich zur 5570 schon deutlich hungriger. Die 5570 braucht nur bis zu 45W, die 5770 bis zu 110W. An sich reicht zwar ein 400W-Netzteil aus, aber wenn Du Pech hast und es ein sehr billiges 400W-Netzteil ist, dann hat es die 400W ungünstig verteilt, und dann reicht es für eine 5770 vlt doch nicht...  

Die GTX 460 würd ich nicht empfehlen, kostet direkt 30€ mehr, ist aber nicht so viel besser als die 5770, und braucht auch direkt bis zu 160W, also nochmal deutlich mehr Strom.

Vlt. wartest Du noch ein paar Tage, es gibt grad neu die 6750: http://geizhals.at/deutschland...   die SCHEINT auch recht gut zu sein, vlt. ist die bei gleichem Preis wie die 5770 sogar besser. Leider hab ich noch keine Tests gefunden, is wie gesagt scheinbar noch recht neu, daher eben vlt. mal noch ne Woche warten ^^


----------



## usopia (14. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die GTX 460 würd ich nicht empfehlen, kostet direkt 30€ mehr, ist aber nicht so viel besser als die 5770...


naja, im Schnitt ist die so 30% schneller, mit Quali-Settings bis 40% als eine 5770, je nach Modell, die meisten sind oced.
www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2010/test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-460/20/#abschnitt_performancerating_mit_aaaf
 Würde ich jetzt nicht als wenig bezeichnen, deshalb ist der Preis auch völlig angemessen.
Mit dem Verbrauch müßte man halt schauen, kommt auf sein NT an. Wahrscheinlich reicht aber eine 5770 für ihn aus, da kommts halt auch drauf an, was er zocken möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2011)

Mit "so viel besser" meinte ich nur, dass die nicht direkt fast 50% mehr wert ist


----------

